# Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen



## Lenny_fly (17. Februar 2015)

:,,,,,,,,


----------



## Deep Down (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*

Zeig uns mal worum es geht!

Welches Bundesland?


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*

Oha sehr mutig-in Deutschland was ohne Genehmigungen zu bauen.


----------



## oberfranke (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*

Wurschd, mach weiter. 
Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. 
Wie alt bist du? 

Im schlimmsten Fall musst du halt wieder zurück bauen. 
Äh, wieviel m² Fläche bei 1,40 Meter Tiefe hast du geplant? 

Wohin schaffst du den Aushub? 

Jedenfalls sparst du dir die Muckibude.  un du bist weg von der Straße.


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*

Gute Besserung.

Schreib nicht zu genau, wo es ist, damit dich keiner anschwärzen kann. Und falls irgendwann mal jemand mosert, mach dir die Devise meiner Jugend zu eigen: 

"Das war ich nicht, das war schon so!" #6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*



Lenny_fly schrieb:


> Hi also bin 14 bald 15 über mich ich angel für mein Leben gern !
> Vor allem gern mir der Fliege . Der Aushub wird mit der Schubkarre in Löcher gekippt sind jede Menge davon dort .iIst biS jetzt 4•2,5•0,80 .
> Werde erst mal keine Bilder machen , mich hat's erwischt


 
Kleiner Tipp: Mache auf keinen Fall Fotos etc. und halte dich in der Sache bedeckt. Sonst hast du ruck-zuck Ärger am Hals. Es gibt genug Spinner, die gern Leute anscheixxen und dann war's das mit dem Forellenteich.


----------



## homer78 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*

Buddel weiter und lösche den Tröööt hier, hier laufen viele Idioten rum die dich nur zu gerne wegen so etwas anschwärzen würden.  Gib keine weiteren Infos heraus


----------



## Sneep (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*

Hallo,

Ich bin so ein Idiot, der andere Leute anschwärzt.

Zumindest dann, wenn ich der Pächter des Baches im Unterlauf bin, und der Stau hindert meine BF -Laicher am Aufstieg in ihre Laichgebiete oder der Forellenteich macht mit seiner Forellensch... eine Strecke unterhalb des Teichs zur Todeszone und treibt meine Ammoniak und Nitritwerte hoch und leitet vermehrt Nährstoffe ein. Ich erinnere daran, hier wird gefüttert.

Da gäbe es genau einen Versuch im Guten.

Es ist mir unverständlich, wie solch eine gefährlicher Unfug hier als Heldentat gefeiert wird und der Jugendliche, der offensichtlich nicht sieht was er hier anrichtet, noch in seinem Tun bestärkt wird. 

Bei einem Perlmuschelvorkommen, kann eine solche zusätzliche Nährstoffeinleitung das Ende bedeuten.

Was kommt als nächstes? 
Isar aufstauen und im eigenen Garten eine WKA bauen?

SnEEP


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*

@Sneep endlich mal ein Realist-denn irgendwann würde das eh auffliegen-und ein Rattenschwanz an Ärger nach sich ziehen.
Vorschriften missachten wird in DE härter bestraft als Körperverletzung oder Raub.


----------



## Deep Down (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Es ist mir unverständlich, wie solch eine gefährlicher Unfug hier als Heldentat gefeiert wird und der Jugendliche, der offensichtlich nicht sieht was er hier anrichtet, noch in seinem Tun bestärkt wird.




Da kann man sich nur anschließen! #6


----------



## Pollack 10 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*

Hallo Sneep,
ich gehöpre auch zu den genannten Idioten, welche Jugendliche nicht zu gesetzwidrigem Verhalten auffordern.
Unabhängig von der grundsätzlichen Einstellung habe ich selbst erlebt, welche Folgen ich aus solchen "Schwarzbauten" ergeben können.
Als Besitzer einer Teichanlage mit den entsprechenden Wasserrechten am zuführenden Bach mußte ich im Sommer plötzlich feststellen, das fast der gesamte Forellenbesatz tot auf der Oberfläche schwamm.
Grund war ein schwarz angelegter Teich am Oberlauf, so das nicht mehr genügend Frischwasser bei mir ankam!!
Die Täter wurden zwar bestraft, auf  dem Schaden bin ich leider sitzen geblieben, da bei den Tätern nichts zu holen war.
Ich wünschte, das den sogenannten "Klugen Ratgebern" mal was ähnliches passiert, damit sie von ihrem abstrusen Gedankengut geheilt werden.

Helmut


----------



## GoFlyFishing (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*

Hallo, 

kann mich sneep nur anschließen, und wundere mich was für ein Verständnis manche "Naturliebhaber" hier von Natur haben... |bigeyes

Einen unverbauten natürlichen Quell- und Waldbach zu einem Zuchtteich für Besatzforellen verschandeln... Na prima! 

Könnt ihr euch vorstellen was so ein Bach für ein Reichtum an Leben ist, nicht nur für vielleicht einige der letzten genetisch unverfälschten Bachforellenbestände im Quellgebiet, auch sonst für Muscheln wie von Sneep beschrieben, Koppen usw... Da einfach Anstauen, Besetzen und Reinfüttern, was fürn Quatsch. 

Der Threadersteller meint es gut, ist jung, und weiß nicht um die Auswirkungen. Auch wir waren alle jung und haben bestimmt auch Blödsinn gemacht. Irgendwann aber sollte mans halt besser wissen.

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mich sneep nur anschließen, und wundere mich was für ein Verständnis manche "Naturliebhaber" hier von Natur haben... |bigeyes
> 
> ...


 
Wir sind in Franken jedenfalls sehr froh darüber, dass es früher, als all unsere Weiher angelegt wurden, noch einen entspannten Umgang mit der Nutzung der Natur gab.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*

Hallo "Naturliebhaber", 

...und deswegen sollen jetzt wildfließende Waldbäche von selbsternannten Fischzüchtern zu Zuchtbassains inkl. willkürlichem Besatz und Zufütterung umfunktioniert werden? 

Was ist denn das für ein Argument... im einen Fall handelt es sich um intensive fischerei - und landwirtschaftliche Nutzung, im anderen um unberührte Natur...

Grüße,
Simon

PS: Ein Wald- oder Landbesitzer hat keinerlei Recht Gewässer die durch seinen Grundbesitz fließen willkürlich zu verändern oder gar einer eigenen fischerei- oder landwirtschaftlichen Nutztierhaltung oder dergleichen zuzuführen. Mit gutem Grund. Das als Angler zu fördern, und zu unterstützen halte ich für völlig daneben.


----------



## yukonjack (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*

Mädels, haltet die Hufe ruhig. Der Bengel hebt mit der Schaufel ein Loch aus, fährt den Aushub mit der Karre durch die Gegend und lässt aus einem Bach Wasser in die Mulde laufen. Dann will er in diesem neu erstandenen Paradies Fische besetzen. Wo seht ihr da bei einem, der bald 15 Jahre alt wird eigentlich das Problem.
 Unglaublich was hier daraus wieder gemacht wird. 
 Lasst ihn buddeln.


----------



## Pollack 10 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*

Hallo Naturliebhaber,
die Teichwirtschaft in Oberfranken stammt aus dem Mittelalter, damit die Mönche während der Fastenzeit genügend zu essen hatten.
Das hatte mit entspanntem Umgang mit der Natur überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Ein Vergleich der heutigen Verhältnisse mit denen im  Mittelalter zu ziehen ist schon mehr wie krass!!


----------



## Pollack 10 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*

Hallo Yokonjack,
auch wenn Du es immer noch nicht gemerkt haben solltest:
Ein Jugendlicher wird ermuntert, bzw. sogar aufgefordert sich rechtswidrig zu verhalten.
Wenn das in Deinen Augen kein Problem darstellt, weiß ich nicht in welcher Welt Du lebst.
Es könnte u.U. sein , das ein ausgefuchster Jurist liest, was hier teilweise "unter sich gelassen " wird und tätig wird. Ich hoffe es jedenfalls.
Ich bin auf meinem Schaden sitzen geblieben und gezwungen, mehrfach jährlich den gesamten Bachlauf auf erneute Schwarzbauten zu kontrollieren.
So konnte ich zumindest Nachahmer frühzeitig entdecken und schlimmeres verhindern. Aber mit solchen Dingen hast Du ja offensichtlich kein Problem.


----------



## yukonjack (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*

Nein Pollack, mit solchen Dingen habe ich kein Problem. 
 Für mich ist da ein Bengel der sich ein bisschen mit Schaufel und Karre austoben will. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass er damit ganze Landstriche negativ verändern wird.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*



> . Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass er damit ganze Landstriche negativ verändern wird.



Ne keine Landstriche, aber ein (kleines) Gewässersystem!
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, besser Klappe halten!

Jürgen


----------



## yukonjack (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ne keine Landstriche, aber ein (kleines) Gewässersystem!
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, besser Klappe halten!
> 
> Jürgen



Danke für die Zurechtweisung !


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*



> Danke für die Zurechtweisung !



Bitte, kein Problem!
Die von Sneep und Pollak 10 aufgezeigten Argumente, warum es eben nicht sinnvoll ist, den Jungen dabei anzufeuern wie er Mist baut, scheinen bei dir ja nicht anzukommen!

Jürgen


----------



## Sneep (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*

Hallo,

ganz ruhig bleiben, hier muss sich keiner aufregen, ich reg mich ja auch nicht auf.

Zu den Teichen in Franken. "Früher" war man zeitweise sogar so entspannt bei Verletzungen des Wasserrechtes, dass der Täter gleich neben seinem Stau von seinem Landesherrn in den nächsten Baum gehängt würde.

Es gibt in diesem Fall einen Unterschied zwischen dem Teich und dem Bach. Der junge Mann kann sich von mir aus auf der Wiese seines Opas die Ostsee nachbauen. 
Da gibt es keinen Geschädigten.

Anders im Bach. Hier wurde der Bach aufgestaut und Fisch besetzt. Das ist doch wohl etwas anderes.
Zudem  gibt es ja wohl noch weiteregehende Pläne.

Wir können auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass der Großvater der Inhaber des Fischrechtes ist. Das steht ihm als Grundbesitzer zu. Fließgewässer werden aber zu Fischereigenossenschaften zusammengefasst und verpachtet.

Es wurde nichts zum Fischrecht gesagt, aber die Chance, dass das Fischrecht bei der Genossenschaft liegt ist gerade bei einem Salmonidenbach sehr groß.

Der Pächter der Strecke wird es nicht gut finden, wenn sein Bach nicht mehr durchgängig ist und fremde Leute bestimmen, was in den Bach besetzt wird. Ich vermute, der hat auch nicht gerne Fische in seinem Bach, bei denen er nicht weiß, wo diese herstammen.
Dann hat der mal eben einen Ausbruch von VHS in seinem Bach.
Zugegeben alles Spekulationen solange nicht klar ist, wer das Fischrecht hat. Aber Fakt ist, hier schaufelt nicht jemand harmlos auf seiner Wiese ein Loch. Die Eingriffe in den Bach sind schon jetzt nicht ohne.

Man kann dem jungen Mann zu Gute halten, dass er die Folgen nicht abschätzen kann. Bei einem gestandenen Angler in einem Anglerforum kann ich das aber erwarten. 

sneep


----------



## lausi97 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenteich im eigenem Waldgrundstück bauen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ganz ruhig bleiben, hier muss sich keiner aufregen, ich reg mich ja auch nicht auf.
> 
> ...



#6,schön geschrieben
Gerade was Krankheiten angeht,machen sich viele garkeinen Kopp...


----------

